
Walking and rolling of crystals induced thermally by phase transition - dnetesn
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02549-2
======
basementcat
For whatever reason, this reminded me of the Cheela in Bob Forward's Dragon's
Egg.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon%27s_Egg](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dragon%27s_Egg)

------
cwkoss
Seems like you need temperatures of about ~140C (280F) to make this work.

Unfortunately, I think their hope of using these in soft robots may be
complicated by the high operating temperature required. Wonder if they can
make crystals which exhibit these effects closer to room temperature.

------
IntronExon
This site could use a rule: if the original paper is open, don’t post the
phys.org pie-eyed futurist clickbait digest of it.

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02549-2](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02549-2)

 _Walking and rolling of crystals induced thermally by phase transition_

~~~
sctb
OK, we've updated the link from [https://phys.org/news/2018-02-crystals-field-
crystal-robotic...](https://phys.org/news/2018-02-crystals-field-crystal-
robotics.html).

~~~
tw1010
Well, it made a lot more sense why the original article was exciting. The
updated article, with all due respect, is hard to parse for a non-expert.

